# Naughty Nottie Kidded!!!!!!! See last post for details.....



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Nottie is pregnant and due 3-23-08. She has super soft ligaments and is on 138 today. She is my first homebred kid. I did not breed her actually but none the less she's pregnant. She'd been in heat Oct 24th and then the bucks had a fling in the doe pasture on Oct 25th. I saw Larkspur with her but never saw him do "anything" so I assumed she wasn't bred. That very weekend we attempted to breed Lark to a different doe and he was not willing to breed so I figured he was still too young. Nottie's been uddering up for a few weeks now and getting round...




























Very hairy I know. Tomorrow we'll be doing birthing haircuts for her and Anna.

This is the only due date I have for her as she's never been exposed to a buck other than the accidental fling.

She's small and I'm worried. I am PRAYING ray: That she has more than one in there and that she is able to deliver her kid(s) without my trouble. Please pray for my little Nottie. She'll turn a year old 3-27-08 so she's due just a few days shy of a year old.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

I'll pray she has twins in there! ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Its weird, her and Sarah grew at the exact same rate until Nottie got pregnant. Nottie seemed to really slow down to almost stopping and Sarah kept on going. I had planned to breed both in January but Nottie had other plans. Sarah was bred in Jan though. She is noticeably bigger than Nottie.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

I have heard different things. Some people say they grow faster while pregnant and others say the grow slower.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Me too, some say it doesn't interfere with it at all. I do know though, that Blossom was a smaller yearling. She's bigger this year at 2, but she's never going to be one of my biggest does. So that could be part of it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Ashley, I do believe that she will do very well. Please take me to be sincere. I did the same exact worrying with Angel and you gave me hope! Nottie is alot older than Angel and I would imagine a bit bigger as Angel will not be a year old til May 30th. And she had a single precious doe all on her own, which I was sick and surprised at the same time, so I am giving you hope that if a 9 month old baby can have even a single and do well, I know Nottie will be just fine....besides that she has a wonderful little udder going! Lily had to wait almost 4 days before she didn't need to eat every 15 minutes to get her belly full! Nottie will give you 2 doelings and 1 with blue eyes! :girl: :girl: ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Thanks, I still can't help worrying. I worry about them all just because anything can happen. Doesn't matter how many times they've kidded or not they can still have problems, but the new girls are the ones I worry the most about. Especially slightly smaller girls. I hope she's able to deliver without problems. I hope your right!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

I think she will do fine. Good luck with all of these babies coming you'll need your sleep!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Yes its been a busy year so far. Shew!

I was suppose to have an addition built on before now but truly there's no time to start it. I don't want to stress them with construction. So I guess it'll wait. My pasture is swimming with babies. You should see them. They're SO CUTE!!!  Can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Good luck to Nottie!!! She's in my prayers that's she's got twins, maybe even triplets in there for you. I hope that all goes well.


----------



## marie_martin (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Good luck and I hope that all goes well for her. I know you are on pins and needles.

Marie


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Today is 141 for Nottie, her ligaments are SUPER soft and nearly gone. She feels so much closer to kidding than Fuchsia or Faith and both of them should be kidding anytime now! So I think Nottie might go early and hopefully this weekend.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Go NOTTIE!! Woohoo!!!!!!  I hope she has a super smooth kidding for you. What a big belly! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Me too! Thanks!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Nottie's ligaments are nearly gone. She is so mushy back there its not even funny. I think it could be this weekend! Today is 142 for her.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

She's looking close!! Hoping for twins or more for ya ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Thanks!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Good luck with her. I sometimes think that 2 or 3 are better than one-atleast they'll be smaller and maybe easier to have. I had a mini ober yearling give me triplets this year. She kidded with out me and had them fine-except she forgot to clean one so it died-but the other two are so cute and doing fine. They are tiny though!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Hows Nottie doing Ashley? Any signs yet?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Yeah, how is the Naughty Nottie doing?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie, babies coming...*

Well little naughty Nottie has no ligaments! She hasn't gotten that complete mush feeling like right before delivery just yet so I think it'll be tonight or even tomorrow morning. She's acting normal right now, no change in udder.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

Wooohoooo! GOOOOOO naughty Nottie!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

I am PRAYING theres two in there at least. She is pretty round so maybe she will have twins. I'm worried and will worry till she kids. I hope all goes smoothly. ray:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

She's been restless and pawing. Not laying down much and not for long if she does finally lay down. Hasn't seemed to have any contrations or anything that I've noticed so far.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

Hoping for twins!!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

Here's her udder from 1pm...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

She looks really close!!!!!!!!! Babies soon! :stars:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

Wow, pretty udder. Is that mucus? Looks about "done" to me...should be soon. Let's hope for :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

Yep she's having discharge now too. Going to muck her stall out again and get her ready for babies.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie on day 145, no ligaments!*

Lots of pawing now that I've changed her stall. Guess now she has to build a nest.  When she does finally lay down she jumps back up. Hope she kids before I have to go to bed this evening. I can't tell with the ariel camera position if she's having any contractions. I didn't see any while down there but I was busy too.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

At feeding this evening she had even more thick discharge. She's been having some contractions too. I hope she kids soon!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

I am so excited for you!!!! Sounds like babies tonight! :stars:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

She's so restless. She seems to be preferring a certain corner. Bet that's the one she'll kid in.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Ginger did that too. Nottie sounds very close! Hopefully she won't hold out to the middle of the night!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

I know, I hope not too. She might though. Hera did.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

That's exciting!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

She certainly looks close by the way her udder looks.....which BTW...WOW! I really wish my young mama had an udder like that!! She doesn't look as though her hind legs are "posty" yet, but the pic was a few hours ago, she definately may have twins in there!! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Still having contractions but nothing serious yet and no pushing thus far. She's going to wake me up late tonight I bet.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Good luck to little Nottie!!! I am hoping for healthy twin :girl: :girl: for you!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

I suspect she'll scream when the time comes. Some of my proven girls could easily be quiet through delivery. Faith was, but the first fresheners tend all to scream when they're crowning.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Ginger was sooooooo quiet! I wouldn't have woken up, but I was out there in the barn when she started showing signs so I just stayed with her. Now Faith on the other hand screamed through the begining of the delivery, same with Upset and Beri. but they usually just scream when the first kid is being born, the ones after the first slide right out (usually...)

Well I hope she goes for you soon! I need to catch up on some zzz's


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Yeah, bigger bodied does do tend to be more quiet, and some are due to personality. Nottie being so small though will scream. Potsie didn't make a sound and Faith barely made a sound just as the first little buckling (the one who lived)'s head came out. She didn't make a sound again until the HUGE buck last born came out. He was so big though. Pot's kids were all relatively small so they're easier on them. Hera screamed and so did Civil but both had big singles.

You almost get so use to the screaming that you don't really hear it anymore. I half the time forget what they did. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

LOL I know what you mean. You kinda tune it out when you are dealing with tiny new babies! Ginger is a ff two year old so that might have something to do with it. She is also soooooo quiet and hardly ever makes a noise. Good LUCK! And I am hoping Nottie has twin doelings for you :girl: :girl:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Thanks, I hope your right!!! She is having more serious contractions now, ones that really tense her up and make her stand when she's laying. She doesn't seem to want to deal with them laying, but she really tenses up when standing. Can't wait! I don't want to go to bed!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

We can try to stay up with you


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

If you do go to bed I bet you won't be able to sleep, and she will start screaming ten minutes after you are changed and in your PJ's and climbed under the covers! 
When we were sitting out waiting for Ginger to kid my mom wanted to go inside but I said "noooooooo not yet" And Ginger kidded 20-30 minutes later.

C'mon Nottie girl! Give Ashley some babies and let her go to sleep!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

I don't doubt you guys are right. She's getting much stronger contractions and closer together. I think it won't be much longer. For now I'll stay up but if I get exhausted I'll go to bed. She needs to hurry up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Well, come on Nottie....ease your mamas mind :girl: :girl: 
Would ya look at this, I don't even have girls due ...done...and I can't sleep! Gotta be up at 4:30 too! 
Naughty Nottie has her mama all knotty keepin' her waitin'! :slapfloor:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Gosh Liz how can you function on so little sleep! I bet it feels good to sleep in, especially since you wake up before the crack of dawn!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

No joke, I'm useless if I don't get rest.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Easy enough...been doin it for 8 years now! I look forward to my shift on Sundays as I get to sleep til 6:30! Was worse when I was waiting on MY girls! Can you imagine if I had my own kids...I definately am seasoned for it! ray:

Actually though, I have between a 9 and 11 hour shift cooking breakfast/lunch in a small country restaurant...the dishwasher usually pays for my lack of sleep!


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

 GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

I think she's just starting to push some!!!!!!!!!! Looks like some very serious contractions and bearing down!!!!!! I'll be running to the barn momentarily I think, especially if she does keep pushing!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Yep pushes, be back later.....


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Update after babies please!!! I don't want to go to bed! I want to hear what she has!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

I agree... I am waiting to hear from you before I go to bed


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Naughty Nottie is having contractions!!! Babies soon!!!!*

Sorry it took so long but she wasn't in a rush and then I had to get the heat lamp set, kids cleaned up, plugs out of the udder etc.

She had....

Drum roll please...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

Two bucks. Uh!!!! Neither one is blue-eyed either! :hair:

Wanna take a stab at who the daddy is?

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

Rue! Both kids are chamoise, one has frosting and the other doesn't. These boys were both VERY big!!!!


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well congrats anyway, too bad they were bucks.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!! And she didn't even wait untill the middle of the night. :clap:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, at least she had them without complications. And the babies are healthy. Who's your next one that is due to kid? My next one to kid is my 4 year old LaMancha-i'm expecting at least twins out of her and then Kadisha will kid around the 4th of April. And then i'll be done with my kidding season. Although if things work out-then i'll have me atleast one doe kid for this year.


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

:stars: Congrats to you & Nottie on 2 healthy kids, even if they're both :boy: :boy: !!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!!

I was a little worried when I saw that huge hoof coming, then felt the second huge hoof but at that point no face yet. But as she pushed his head came out too. Poor girl. She's going to be super sore. I'll get some good photos this morning.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's pictures...

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2604


----------

